# JL audio.. good or bad?



## Groth (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi guys… 
Im dreamin of a complete audio setup with JL audio speakers, sub’s n’ amps… 
no one here in Denmark has em so don’t now there quality for sure so what do you guys think of JL audio’s products…??? 

so post up your opinion and pic's if you got a cool setup...!!!


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

good products for the most part. . . but overpriced

there is equal or better equipment out there for alot cheaper


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

JL audio is very good equipment, but is also very overpriced. When you buy JL, your paying for the name. I suggest you post some more details about what sound your aiming for, your budget,and what type of vehicle you have so that people on here can get you going in the right direction.


----------



## Groth (Sep 21, 2005)

okay.. well it's a volvo amazon (65) and price dossn't matter.. (that sounded nice :biggrin: ) 
here is list.. 

6x e1200 - 200W RMS	
2x e1800D - 800W RMS	
2x e1400D - 400W RMS	
6x 8W3v2-D2 - 8"	
2x 10W1v2-4 - 10"	
2x 12W1v2-4 - 12"	
2x 13W1v2-4 - 13"


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groth_@Jan 31 2006, 04:23 PM~4743041
> *okay.. well it's a volvo amazon (65) and price dossn't matter.. (that sounded nice  :biggrin: )
> here is list..
> 
> ...


All that in the same car?:dunno: 
I dont even know where to begin.


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

are you looking towards SPL ot SQ?


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

they are alright pero my boston's kick jl asses all over the street


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor Chapulin_@Jan 31 2006, 04:43 PM~4743225
> *they are alright pero my boston's kick jl asses all over the street
> *


and they look strikingly similar............hmmmm


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Jan 31 2006, 01:47 PM~4743257
> *and they look strikingly similar............hmmmm
> *



they do i admits peros they still sound a lot better!


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

i think jl would pound those bostons out of submission


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Jan 31 2006, 01:54 PM~4743332
> *i think jl would pound those bostons out of submission
> *



well thank god you dont think for a living cause they dont
i've had both and the bostons turned em out


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

its my fault for making a comment, but lets try to help this guy instead of whoring up his thread.

So anyway, SPL or SQ?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

from waht he wants looks like hes going towards SQ


----------



## Senor Chapulin (Mar 18, 2005)

i did my part the SQ on the bostons is wonderful and they can also pound


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

so can CVR's :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the w6v2 have some nice SQ.


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

you ever watch them vids on ROE of the powerbass i think, they sound good to me


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 31 2006, 05:20 PM~4743576
> *the w6v2 have some nice SQ.
> *


I agree, If you wann go with JL than that would be a good choice.

If you go with JL heres a list for you to consider:

13W6V2 Sub
500/1 Amp
2 sets of XR Components
2 300/2 Amps


----------



## Groth (Sep 21, 2005)

Awash: Thanks homie...!!! :biggrin: 
Well it isn't plan to compete in SPL it's pure show car.. but I maybe show up any way.. But lets gut to the crap... JL good ore bad... 
Do any of you know any thing bout sponsorship from JL...???


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groth_@Feb 1 2006, 03:47 PM~4751476
> *Do any of you know any thing bout sponsorship from JL...???
> *


It's not gonna happen, period, end of story...


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Groth_@Jan 31 2006, 01:23 PM~4743041
> *okay.. well it's a volvo amazon (65) and price dossn't matter.. (that sounded nice  :biggrin: )
> here is list..
> 
> ...


Stick with one size sub, dont go with a pair of each just so you can have 3 different sizes.


----------



## low85cutty (Sep 5, 2004)

Uh oh another guy mentioning jl. Besides me that is. Personally I like them they are just a bit overpriced.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

you have a higher chance of winning the lotto than getting JL to do anything but rake in the dough from nuckleheads for model lines that are 6 years old 

There are, however several smaller companies with equipment equalling or exceeding quality and output that WILL sponsor you, if you at least have one year of competition under your belt and a significant number of placings all year in your class.


----------



## Groth (Sep 21, 2005)

the thing about JL being overpriced.. isn't that a bit like for ensample NIKE... you pay for the name/brand...??? what's wrong about runnin three size's of sub's...???


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Groth_@Feb 2 2006, 12:38 PM~4757462
> *what's wrong about runnin three size's of sub's...???
> *


What's NOT wrong about it! :cheesy:


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Groth_@Feb 2 2006, 09:38 AM~4757462
> *the thing about JL being overpriced.. isn't that a bit like for ensample NIKE... you pay for the name/brand...??? what's wrong about runnin three size's of sub's...???
> *



You actually have a great point. Why belly ache over money if you don't need to? If its what you want, and you have the dough, o for it.

Everyone's chief complaint about JL is hte price, not quality and sound. Keep that in mind, some people are super penny pinchers.


----------



## PURE H8 (Dec 20, 2005)

JL IS AIGHT I AINT TO HAPPY WITH THE PRICE AND THE SOUND 
KICKER IS WAT IM RUNNIN NOW AND I AINT TRIPPIN THAT SHIT ROCKS


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURE H8_@Feb 2 2006, 01:10 PM~4757638
> *JL IS AIGHT I AINT TO HAPPY WITH THE PRICE AND THE SOUND
> KICKER IS WAT IM RUNNIN NOW AND I AINT TRIPPIN THAT SHIT ROCKS
> *



everyone knows kickers bang, i just dont think they sound all that good while doing it.


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Feb 2 2006, 10:34 AM~4757793
> *everyone knows kickers bang, i just dont think they sound all that good while doing it.
> *



Most people who are "bangin" arent looking for sound quality, they want SPL and Kicker serves a nice dish of it.


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Feb 2 2006, 02:06 PM~4757943
> *Most people who are "bangin" arent looking for sound quality, they want SPL and Kicker serves a nice dish of it.
> *



He doesnt want SPL, he wants SQ


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awash242_@Feb 2 2006, 12:34 PM~4757793
> *everyone knows kickers bang, i just dont think they sound all that good while doing it.
> *


my cvr' did... but the id12 had a much sweeter kiss 



you gotta port those cvr's, their a waste sealed IMO... i ran mine sealed for about 4months, took brahma's and iban's advice and vented, and WOW, big difference...

but JL's are good, dont be fooled, if you can snag some W6's for cheaper then what the avg. i-net retailer slangs them for, get 'em... the W3's arent bad either...


----------



## Groth (Sep 21, 2005)

well it's a lot of money but i don't think it that expensive... for the things on the list i posted earlier I gotta pay about 9500$ so.. And im going for great sound quality...!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Groth_@Feb 3 2006, 10:00 AM~4765844
> *well it's a lot of money but i don't think it that expensive... for the things on the list i posted earlier I gotta pay about 9500$ so.. And im going for great sound quality...!!!
> *


Groth the biggest thing about JL is that you will not need to run all those Different size subs, the Bass output with just a Single 13W7 will be enough for ya. I would look at 
Door speakers
Kick panels
Sub AMP
5 Channel amp
Subs woofer
Crossover
Headunit


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well this list is if Money is no problem?


----------



## Groth (Sep 21, 2005)

well i'll work on a plan and get back you guys... and thanks for all the help so far...!!!


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

i was thinking about gettin probally 2 or either 4 of them 13w7 with a 1000 watt to each of them. if i go with 2 of them and a 1000 watt to each with a proper box. will them thangs shake the block. and im just going four sound quaility but i want to bump like crazy.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_620_@Feb 5 2006, 12:13 PM~4780801
> *i was thinking about gettin probally 2 or either 4 of them 13w7 with a 1000 watt to each of them. if i go with 2 of them  and a 1000 watt to each with a proper box. will them thangs shake the block. and im just going four sound quaility but i want to bump like crazy.
> *



so your gonna vent for sql? 

if you cant get a WOW kinda deal on those 13W7's, remember its a good number of subs out there that will do the samething and a good number out there that are high powered and are geared specifically for sq... oh yeh, i 4got, they're cheaper as well :biggrin:

if i had the same wants as you for my application, i would go with 2 IDmax 12's... take that how you wanna lol

but dont get it twistd, the 13W7 will sound off...


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

yeah im just geared toward jl audio be cuse ive always heard good stuff about them. im always leary about buying brand ive never even heard of before. but besides being over priced are the are they some realible street pounding beast. and im i am looking for is sound quality but i want the thing to be heard for blocks. i have no intenction of ever putting it in a show


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_620_@Feb 6 2006, 11:43 AM~4787466
> *yeah im just geared toward jl audio be cuse ive always heard good stuff about them. im always leary about buying brand ive never even heard of before. but besides being over priced are the are they some realible street pounding beast. and im i am looking for is sound quality but i want the thing to be heard for blocks. i have no intenction of ever putting it in a show
> *



i hear ya... here is a list of all the equipment that has been suggested to me that i had never even known existed b4 summer '05 that i have bought\installed\used\ and had GREAT results with


directed 1500D
ORION 3002
image dynamics ID12
PAC trunk LOC
resonant engineering RE12


list is short, but hey, they were all great... i bought 2 directed 500/2's based off of my experience with the directed 1500D... great stuff man, we wont lead you wrong...


----------



## lowrider_620 (Apr 14, 2004)

yea im gonna be starting a build up here in alittle while so im gonna need all your help cuses i wanna do it all my self. it gonna be a little more that a basic install. i know the real basics and thats about it but u gotta start somewere right?


----------



## Groth (Sep 21, 2005)

Shorty i don't hope so... and thanks to you all...!!! I appreciate it… But here is my plan for set up… 2x 13W1v2-4 n' 12W1v2-4 in the trunk runnin on 2x 1000W amps. Then 2x 8W3v2-D2 in both doors. and 2 8W3v2-D2 sittin behind the back seat.. All 6 speakers runnin on a 200W each end then 2x 10W1v2-4 in my fiberglass dash runnin on a 800W amp each. 
what do you think of this kind of setup...??? thinkin about sound quality (not SPL only)

i can post some drawings it that would help you...


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groth_@Feb 6 2006, 01:58 PM~4787881
> *Shorty i don't hope so... and thanks to you all...!!! I appreciate it… But here is my plan for set up… 2x 13W1v2-4 n' 12W1v2-4 in the trunk runnin on 2x 1000W amps. Then 2x 8W3v2-D2 in both doors. and 2 8W3v2-D2 sittin behind the back seat.. All 6 speakers runnin on a 200W each end then 2x 10W1v2-4 in my fiberglass dash runnin on a 800W amp each.
> what do you think of this kind of setup...??? thinkin about sound quality (not SPL only)
> 
> ...


Well with that set-up you havent mentioned any coaxial or component speakers, only subwoofers, and a lot of them at that. If you are goin for SQ then just put some W6V2s in the trunk like I said before and put 2 pairs of components. There is no need for all of those subs scattered throughout the car.

Especially the two 10's in the dash. :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Groth (Sep 21, 2005)

well my family has some sound geek's and they say that you can run a sub like a real speaker but I don't know if that’s true so can't any thing else then believe em… Well there will be 6 or 4 tweeters and some 2.0 Farad power caps… Do I need some thing or...??? May be dumb questions but.. :biggrin:

The plan was to run the to 12's in the trunk as "speakers" 
but mabey i should change the 2 8's behinde the rearseats with 2 6" VR600-CXi







the reason I want JL audio so bad I because you can't buy it here in Denmark and I haven't seen them in any cars over here... and only a few cars in Europe and I really wanna have the unique car..


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groth_@Feb 6 2006, 02:29 PM~4788044
> *well my family has some sound geek's and they say that you can run a sub like a real speaker but I don't know if that’s true so can't any thing else then believe em… Well there will be 6 or 4 tweeters and some 2.0 Farad power caps… Do I need some thing or...??? May be dumb questions but..  :biggrin:
> 
> The plan was to run the to 12's in the trunk as "speakers"
> ...


if you only run subs you wont hear anything but bass, they dont sound anything close to "regular speakers" . the bottom line is, you will need component speakers. i suggest some in the kick panels and some in the door, all amped. and then just put a nice subwoofer setup in the trunk. and no, no power caps. upgrade your charging system( batteries, alternator and wiring).
good luck with it all.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NO COMMENT. Just walk away from the Topic Dirty


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Groth_@Feb 6 2006, 12:29 PM~4788044
> *the reason I want JL audio so bad I because you can't buy it here in Denmark and I haven't seen them in any cars over here... and only a few cars in Europe and I really wanna have the unique car..
> *


First of all there are plenty of places in europe to buy JL, so I raise the BS flag there, here is a site located in the UK right here with JL : http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/index.php?cPath=17_18_288

But you live in europe and you want JL stuff? There are speaker companies over in europe that make ameircan stuff look like junk, but whatever :dunno:

Names that come to mind are 

Magnat
Arc Audio
Rainbow
Vibe
Caliber
DLS
Caire
Morel
Tonsil
Volt

Considering you can get all of those without major iimport prices, I dont know what you want with JL stuff.


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

this is beyond my control. ive been tryin to help but its not really changing anything... someone else take it from here.


----------



## Groth (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey guys... sorry if im stupid but let me get this straight... If you were me you would by some thing else but JL and only run 1 or 2 sub's right...???
the thing is that my ride is old school "gangster" ride and the design of the W1v2 series really fit's perfectly with the car (colors n' things like that) so if you got any company that have some thing in the same style im open.. 

and awash you really helped me out.. Thanks alot...!!! and im sorry for being dumb


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

if you want, then you can use 8's as mid bass drivers for front and rear and then use some 1" tweets to couple with the 8's... you really dont have to do that though, if you get a good pair of 6.5" components and put them in kick panels or in your door if they will fit, you'd be str8 for your front stage..... if you wanna go all out, mod the rear panel so that it also fits 6.5" components and make sure you fire them correctly... nixon has a perfect examplle of modding the rear deck to house a set of components... as far as bass is concerned, you dont need all those subs like that... first things first, figure out how big your enclosure can be at max (in cuft.), im thinking your going for a "pop trunk" set up, so thats maybe why so many woofers... i would prolly use 2 high end 15's if i were in your position and vent them... or maybe 4 10's or 4 12's....

its alot you can do man ALOT... but understand that you can get 1 high end subwoofer to have the same if not more output and better sound quality then 2 or 3 low end subwoofers of the sime diameter....


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

there is more that enough repetition in this thread. im gonna sum it up one more time so this shit can get locked.

Component speakers in each door and in kickpanels. All running off amplifiers.
No need for rear fill, hes going for SQ. But if you really want some just put some coaxials back there, not components, thats just overkill.
2 subs in the trunk running off of 1 amp.

Heres the model numbers if you wanna go with JL:
(2) XR650-CSi Component Speakers
(2) 300/2 Amplifiers
(2) 13W6V2 Subs
(1) 1000/1 Amplifier

If you suddenly change your mind and want to run other equipment, as others suggested, than start a new topic.


----------

